# APR Presents the Turbo Muffler Delete!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the high flow, Turbo Muffler Delete for various 1.8T and 2.0T engines featuring an IHI turbo.

*Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_muffler_delete_ea888_g3_ihi.html










All too often OEM components must sacrifice various performance minded characteristics in an effort to appeal to a wide variety of customers. While an enthusiast typically wants better boost response and more power, all while hearing the turbocharger breath, a non-enthusiast may give up these characteristics for a quieter ride. In the case of the factory IHI turbocharger, a turbo muffler, or Pulsations-schalldämpfer, is positioned at the compressor outlet and is designed to reduce engine bay acoustics.










The APR Turbo Muffler Delete replaces the factory muffler with a straight, uninterrupted piece, CNC-machined from billet aluminum and anodized black. To ensure proper sealing, APR’s engineers took a two-part approach. A Viton seal is included and forms a seal between the base of the muffler housing and the new piece. With the seal in place and the outer flange installed, the muffler delete tube screws into place, forming a full, uninterrupted path for airflow.










              

*Application Guide*

Audi S1 - EA888 Gen 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi A3 (MK3) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TFSI and 2.0 TFSI
Audi A4 / Allroad (B8 / B8.5) - EA888 Gen 2 & 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi A5 (B8 / B8.5) - EA888 Gen 2 & 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi A6 (C6 / C7) - EA888 Gen 2 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi Q5 - EA888 Gen 2 & 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Seat Leon / Cupra / Cupra R (MK3) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TSI and 2.0 TSI
Skoda Octavia / VRS (MK3) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TSI and 2.0 TSI
Volkswagen Golf / GTI / R (MK7) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TSI and 2.0 TSI

_Replaces OEM part 06H 131 111_

*Part Number*

MS100097

*Price*

$149.99


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

onatodhouse said:


> Door


----------

